# ALL TRIBES PLEASE READ



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

We have a new feature that allows forum members to create "clubs" of their own that have many of the same benefits of a forum, including multiple threads, a member's list, and group messaging. All tribes are invited to switch from the one-long-thread here in FYT to the new Social Groups. You can read more about it *in this thread.* Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

